# Changes to Rise of The Rune Lords for 6 PCs (Spoilers )



## Virtue (Dec 15, 2008)

I have been working on making Paizo's Adventure Path Rise of The Rune Lords for 6 PCs here is what I have please post your ideas and thoughts


----------



## Virtue (Dec 15, 2008)

*Burnt Offering*

Burnt Offering 

Initial Assault 
•	All Goblins have 7 Hp 
•	There are 5 goblins instead of 3 (if all 6 PCs are present)

Goblin Pyros
•	All Goblins have 7 Hp 
•	There are 6 Goblins instead of 4 
•	There is a Goblin Commando present (if all 6 PCs are Present)
•	The fire was set off by a fireball from Bunkels Necklace of Fireballs 

Die, Dog, Die!
•	All Goblins have 7 Hp 
•	Bunkel replaces the Goblin Commando 

Development 
•	The graveyard had a group of humanoids break into it 2 humans and 8 humanoids 
o	Naffer Vosk doesn’t realize there graves had been disturbed through the night (busy helping with Swallow Tail
o	The graves of Father Tobin and Nulia Tobin have been dug up and all remains removed 

The Boar Hunt
•	Aldern buys them all quality Light Ridding Horse with tack 
•	In the Mosswood they find two boars one gores and kills one of the man servants, Aldern is more upset about the dead horse then he is about the man servant

Weekly Bazaar 
•	Merchants from Magnimar come every Fireday there is one magic item dealer with a few odds and ends and potions and scrolls 
o	Any 1st level scroll 75% / Any 2nd level scroll 50% / Any 3rd level scroll 10%
o	Any potion 50%
o	Misc Magic items 
	Wand of Bulls Str 10 Charges 850 gp
	Wand of Enlarge Person 25 Charges 350 gp 
	Wand of Acid Arrow 15 Charges 1300 gp
	Silversheen x2 225 gp
	Gray Bag or Tricks 850 gp
	+1 Cold Iron Great Sword 2500 gp
	Bag of Holding Type I 2250 gp
	Efficient Quiver 1500 gp
	Healing Belt 700 gp
Against the Goblins
•	All the Goblins have 7 Hp 
•	There are two Goblin Commandos present (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	Tsuto has 18 hp change his con to a 10 and his dex to a 16 so his AC is 16 

Guard Cave
•	Sin Spawn has 24 Hp 
•	There is an Additional Sin Spawn (if all 6 PCs are present)

Washing Pool
•	Vargouille has 7 Hp 
•	There is an Additional Vargouille (if all 6 PCs are present)


Ancient Prison
•	Sin Spawn has 24 Hp 
•	There are 2 Additional Sin Spawns (if all 6 PCs are present)

Prisoner Pits
•	If all 6 PCs are present here are the changes 
o	Koruvus is 1 level higher 
o	Hp 35 Saves Ref +2 Will +0
o	Attacks +4, +4 +3

Cathedral of Wrath
•	Erylium has 36 HP 
•	Her Hideous Spittle she can use 3x per day 
•	Sin Spawn have 24 Hp
•	If all 6 PCs are present then there will be 2 extra Sin Spawn
•	The Runewell has 12 points after the combat is over 
•	If the Runewell is Drained of Wrath Cr 4 to the party 

Goblin Dog Kennel
•	All the Dogs have 11 Hp
•	There are 2 additional Goblin Dogs (if all 6 PCs are present)

Gogmurt’s Lair
•	Gogmurt has 35 Hp 
•	Gogmurt AC 18
•	Spells 
o	1st Level Cure Light x2, Entangle x2
o	2nd Level Bark Skin (cast), Flame Blade, Flaming Sphere


Thistletop
•	All the Goblins have 7 Hp
•	All the Dogs have 11 Hp
•	There are 2 additional Goblins and Dogs (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Pickle Thieves
•	All the Goblins have 7 Hp

Barracks
•	All the Goblins have 7 Hp
•	There are 2 additional Goblins (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Eastern Guard Tower
•	There is 1 additional Goblin Commando (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Exercise Yard
•	All the Dogs have 11 Hp
•	There are 2 additional Goblin Dogs (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	Award a Cr 3 if they release Shadowmist

Throne Room 
•	Ripnugget has 48 HP 
•	Stickfoot has 15 HP
•	There are 2 additional Goblin Commando (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Treasury
•	7500 cp
•	2500 sp
•	95 gp
•	10 pp
•	50 badly flawed Malachites

Bunyip Lair
•	Bunyip has 45 Hp 

Chieftain’s Harem
•	Bruthazmus Hp 48
•	AC 19 
•	Damage for heavy flail 1d10+4
•	Damage for mwk. composite longbow 1d8+3
•	Goblins have 7 Hp

Orik’s Chambers
•	Orik Vandercasten Hp 30

Tentamort Hunting Grounds
•	Tentamort Hp 28
•	Should read Reach 5ft(10ft with Tentacles)


Chapel to Lamashtu
•	Yeth Hounds have 24hp 
•	There is 1 additional Yeth Hound (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	Award a CR 4 if they consecrate the Chapel

Research Room
•	Lyrie Akenja has 15 hp 
o	Spells Cast
o	Mage Armor CL 3rd
o	Mirror Image CL 3rd 1d4+1 Images 

Observation Deck
•	Nulia has 54 Hp 64 Hp with Bears Endurance and an Additional 1d10+5
•	Nulias Spells 
o	2nd Level Bulls Str, Spiritual Weapon,  Bears Endurance 
o	1st level Pro Good, Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Entropic Field 
o	0 Level Light, Guidance , Read Magic, Detect Magic,
•	Spells Cast 
o	Pro Good CL 3rd 
o	Shield of Faith CL 3rd 
o	Divine Favor CL 3rd 
o	Entropic Field CL 3rd 
o	False Life CL 5th 
o	Bears Endurance CL 3rd 
o	Bulls Strength CL 3rd
•	Nulia’s AC 17 and 19 vs. good pcs 
•	Nulia to hit is +12/+7 with bastard sword and all prep spells and claw is +5/+3
•	She has 100 Pp and 500 Gp 
•	Instead of the Yeth Hound there is a Large Shadow Mastiff stats 
o	Hp 45
o	Ac 13
o	Bite +7 1d6+4 Trip attempt +7

Crypt 
o	Shadows have 30 hp 
o	Treasure in one of the crypts there is a Scarab of Golembane

Collapsed Treasury
o	Giant Hermit Crab has 70 Hp 
o	Treasure all very old coins 
o	4000 Sp
o	875 Gp
o	70 precious stones each worth 10 gp 
o	A Jade Amulet of Natural Armor +1 
o	Pearl of Power 1st level 






Malfeshnekor’s Prison
o	Malfeshnekor has 100 Hp 
o	Spells Cast 
o	Rage CL 10th 
o	Blink CL 10th 
o	Invisibility Sphere CL 10th 
o	Mass Bull Strength CL 10th 
o	Treasure 
o	Two silver Coffers each hold one of the rings 
o	Ring of Force Shield 
o	Ring of  Counter Spells 

Concluding the Adventure 
o	The Pc’s will be asked to escort any prisoners to Magnimar
o	Amieko will request to go with them to testify on her brothers behalf and to get new workers for the Glassworks 
o	While in Magnimar they will be asked to testify in court in front of Justice Ironbriar 
o	All prisoners besides Tsuto will be given a choice to join the Black Arrows 
o	Tsuto will be sentenced to life in the Hells, Ironbriar wants to use him as an agent of the Skinsaw


----------



## Virtue (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Skinsaw Murders*

The Skinsaw Murders

The Thing in the Sanatorium
•	Grayst Sevilla has 24 Hp
•	Melee unarmed strike +8 (1d3+5)
•	He is now a Cr 2 

The Hambley Farm
•	Ghouls have 20 Hp
•	There are 8 Ghouls instead of 6 (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	Rogors Craesby has 40 Hp 

The Trip to the Misgivings 
•	Pcs are encounter 3 Boggard scouts each has 1 level of fighter 
o	AC 15 Studded Leather armor 
o	Hp 38 Hp 
o	Saves Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +1 
o	Attacks Morning Star +6 1d8+2 or Tongue Lash +2 Touch 
o	Treasure 18 Gp and a 2 potions of Cure Moderate wounds each 

Ruined Servants’ Quarters
•	Carrion Swarm have 20 Hp 
•	There are 6 Carrion Swarms instead of 5 (if all 6 PCs are present)

Iesha’s Prison
•	Iesha has 94 Hp 


Kitchen
•	The Rat Swarms have 24 Hp
•	There are 3 Rat Swarms instead of 2 (if all 6 PCs are present)

Feeding Cave
•	The Ghoul Bat has 80 Hp 
•	Paralysis DC 14 Fort 
•	The bodies with the treasure has a Carrion Maggot Swarm and won’t leave the body unless PCs get with in 5ft (pg 15 Dungeon Denizens)
•	Treasure
o	Adamantine Sword is a +1 Adamantine Long Sword 
o	+1 Silent Moves Shadow Studded Leather 

Ghoulish Guardians
•	The Ghouls have 20 Hp 
•	There are 4 Ghouls in stead of 3 (if all 6 PCs are present)

The Grave
•	The Ghouls have 20 Hp 
•	There are 6 Ghouls in stead of 4 (if all 6 PCs are present)

The Vent
•	The Goblin Ghouls have 10 Hp 
•	There is 1 Goblin per PC present 

Vorel’s Laboratory
•	Aldern Foxglove has 110 Hp plus 1d10+5
•	Aldern has Fast Heal 5 as long as he is in Vorels Lab 
•	Aldern also wears the Sihedron Medallion giving him +1 on all saves 
•	Aldern has a Ghast cohort in the room with him Help Sneak Attack (if all 6 PCs are present)
o	Ghast has 44 Hp 

Welcome to Magnimar 
•	While walking around Magnimar DC 20 Sense Motive someone is watching you, if successful DC 25 to see Tsuto among the crowd and then disappear 

Foxglove’s Townhouse
•	Faceless Stalkers have 50 hp 
•	There are 3 Stalkers instead of 2 (if all 6 PCs are present) in the form of a butler 
•	In Alderns nest egg there is 300 PP 

The Seven’s Sawmill
•	Tsuto is with in the Sawmill and may strike at any time he sees necessary to help defend the Sawmill

The Undermill
•	Skinsaw Cultists have 14 hp 
•	AC is 16 with Shield of Faith 

Lumber Collection
•	Skinsaw Cultists have 14 hp 
•	AC is 16 with Shield of Faith 

Log Splitters
•	Skinsaw Cultists have 14 hp 
•	AC is 16 with Shield of Faith 

 Workshop
•	Skinsaw Cultists have 14 hp 
•	AC is 16 with Shield of Faith 
•	Scarecrow is hiding in one of the storage rooms once a cultist sees a PC he runs to awaken Scarecrow 
•	Scarecrow has 100 hp 

Ironbriar’s Office
•	Justice Ironbriar has 51 hp 
•	Justice Ironbriar’s AC is 24
•	His attack is +13 1d4+2
•	After his casts all his prep spells while invisible sneaks into the Workshop and helps the Scarecrow kill of the PCs 
•	He also has a Wand of Dispel Magic CL 10th with 4 charges on it, his Mithral shirt is a Mithral Shirt +1
•	Treasure there is also 1000 Gp with his collection of books 

The Shadow Clock
•	Scarecrow is not hiding here 
•	There is a Silent Alarm Spell Cast on the door 

The Terrible Stair
•	If the PCs wait more then 3 days from there attack on the mill they will have 2 Bells rigged to fall

The Bells
•	Faceless Stalkers have 50 hp 
•	There are 4 Faceless Stalkers (if all 6 PCs are present)

The Angel
•	Xanesha has 125 Hp +1d10+5
•	AC33, touch 17, flat-footed 27 (+4 armor[Spell], +4 Shield[Spell], +1
Dodge [Haste], +1 deflection, +6 Dex, +9 natural, -1 size).
•	Attacks with Impaler of Thorns with Haste is +21/+21/+16/+11 2d6+9 (19-20 x3)
•	Spells in effect 
o	Fly CL 8th 
o	Mage Armor CL 8th 
o	Shield CL 8th 
o	Mirror Image CL 10th 
o	Haste CL 8th 
o	Invisibility CL 8th 
o	Divine Favor CL 8th 
o	False Life CL 5th 

Concluding the Adventure 
•	Lord Mayor Grobaras thanks them invites them to his home for a great dinner and each 2500 Gp for saving his life but his advisor whispers something into his ear and he changed to giving them each 6000 Gp 
•	Grobaras grants them the title to the Foxglove Townhouse 
•	At the dinner Grobaras names the Players the Hero’s of Magnimar and now all non magic items are at 75% of cost as long as they keep up a good name 
Within a week they are called to Grobaras’s Office and told about the Fort that they have had no contact with and would like the PCs to investigate and if all goes well they will be compensated for there time when they return.


----------



## Virtue (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Hook Mountain Massacre*

The Hook Mountain Massacre

A Friendly Guide
•	Shaleu meets up with the PCs as they are packing up to leave for Turtle Back Ferry 
o	Have a new character sheet 

Traveling to Turtle Back Ferry
•	The main thing is the rains have come early its raining on and off almost everyday 
o	Rain reduces visibility ranges by half
o	A -4 and Spot and Search Checks 
o	Ranged Weapons at -4 
o	Open Flames extinguished and all other flames 50 percent chance of going out 
•	There are small towns every so often with little consequences 
•	When you get to the small village of Crubdle this is a small fishing town that fishes in the local lake that is run off from Lake Syrantula. The village seems to have some troubles 
o	The Local Lake has gone bad all the fish are dying and the water is making anyone who drinks it sick 
o	Most people look like they are packing up and going to abandon the village 
o	The lake has been taken over by a young adult green dragon Chyfon he loves the lake and has found a great cave he does not plan on leaving, he has been here for about 6 months since being run out of the Mushfens by another green dragon 
o	He has built himself a great place to rest in an underwater tunnel along the edge of the lake, for a young dragon he has amassed a large amount of magical treasure and prefers magic over gold any day. If bothered he will barter for them to give him magic items so he doesn’t kill them 
o	Chyfon 
•	LE Large Young adult Green Dragon
•	Init +4 Senses Blindsense 60ft Dark vision 120ft Keen Senses Spot +20 Listen +20
•	AC 25 Touch 9 Flatfooted 25, (29 with mage armor spell)
•	Hp 235 (17d12+68)
•	Fort +14 Ref +10 Will +12
•	Immune Acid, Sleep, Paralysis 
•	SR 19 
•	Speed 40ft Fly 150ft poor Swim 40ft 
•	Melee +15 2d6+13 19-20x2  Grapple +27
•	Full attack 
•	Bite +22 2d6 +6 19-20x2
•	Claw +17 1d8+3 
•	Claw +17 1d8+3
•	Wing +17 1d6+3
•	Wing +17 1d6+3
•	Tail +17 1d8+9
•	Space 10ft  Reach 5ft (10ft with bite)
•	Special Attacks  Breath Weapon (40ft Cone 10d6 Acid Reflex 24 for half)
•	Feats Power Attack, Improved Init, Snatch, Improved Critical Bite, Ability Focus (Breath)
•	Spells Known CL3rd
•	1st 6x a day Mage Armor, Identify, Charm Person 
•	0 Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation
•	Spells Cast 
•	Mage Armor CL 3rd 
•	Treasure
•	+1 Magebane weapon 
•	Mithralmist Shirt Pg 20
•	Boots of Striding and Sprinting 
•	Fiendslayer Crystal Lesser Pg 65
•	Crystal of Return Lesser Pg 65
•	Truedeath Crystal Least Pg 66
•	Belts of Hidden Pouches Pg 74
•	Great Reach Bracers Pg 108
•	Ring of Entropic Deflection Pg123
•	Ring of Silent Spells pg 127
•	7000 Gp 
•	20 100 Gp pearls 

Turtleback Ferry 
•	If the PCs try to investigate The Paradise in Clay bottom Lake there is a Giant Snapping Turtle that attacks them after they realize that The Paradise was sealed from the outside so that everyone in there was stuck

The Strange Bear
•	Rukus Graul has 72 Hp 
•	Graul Hounds are treated as Wolves 
•	Wolves have 16 Hp 

The Graul Farm
•	Crowfood has 76 Hp 
•	He has two extra standard Ogrekin (Pg 90 Beastiary) (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	Ogrekin has 25 Hp 

Mammy’s Room
•	Mammy Graul has 64+1d10+8 Hp
•	Mammies AC is 21 Touch 7 Flatfooted 21  
•	Spells cast
o	Mage Armor CL 8th 
o	Shield CL 8th 
o	False Life CL 8th
o	Mirror Image CL 8th 1d4+2 Images
o	Spectral Hand CL 8th (+11 Touch Attack)
o	Fly CL 8th 
o	Displacement 8th 
•	Treat the Zombies as Bugbear Zombies with 60hp 

Hucker’s Lair
•	Hucker Graul has 70 Hp
•	Chuckles and Drooler  have 48 hp 
•	There is an extra Dire Rat (if all 6 PCs are present)

Tendriculos Pit
•	Muck Graul has 108 Hp

Kennel
•	Ogrekins have 25 Hp
•	There are two extra standard Ogrekin (Pg 90 Beastiary) (if all 6 PCs are present)

Prison
•	Biggun has 160 Hp 

Last of the Black Arrows 
•	If anyone was sentenced to Fort Rannick after the trials in Burnt Offering they will be here also 

Retaking Fort Rannick 

Patrolling the Area
•	At all times there is a group of 3 Standard Ogres looking for food and other things 50% chance of encountering them if two die the last one runs for the fort warning of humans 
•	A hunting party is sent out 8 Standard Ogres and 1 Ogre Barbarian 


East Gate
•	The Ogre has 38 Hp
•	His attacks are +8 3d6+7  x3
•	There is an extra Ogre (if all 6 PCs are present)

Old Guard Tower
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There are 3 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	Karly Lop Kreeg has 104 hp 
•	His attacks are +16/ +11 3d6+13
o	While Raging 
	He has 120 Hp 
	AC becomes 17  touch 8 Flatfooted 17
	His attacks become +18/ +13 3d6+16 X3
	Saves change to Fort +14 Will +4

Cook House
•	Jolly Kreeg has 104 Hp
•	His attacks are +16/ +11 3d6+13
o	While Raging 
	He has 120 Hp 
	AC becomes 17  touch 8 Flatfooted 17
	His attacks become +18/ +13 3d6+16 X3
	Saves change to Fort +14 Will +4

South Gate
•	Minktuck Kreeg has 105 Hp 
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There are 4 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are present)

New Barracks
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There are 15 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are present)

Crypt
•	Lorgus Fenker has 70 Hp 

Workroom
•	Gragavan Kreeg has 105 Hp 

 Armory
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There are 3 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are present)

Infirmary
•	Silas Kreeg has 105 Hp
•	There are 2 Ogres here (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3

Barracks
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There is also an Ogre Barbarian here (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	Kegal Kreeg has 104 Hp 
•	His attacks are +16/ +11 3d6+13
o	While Raging 
	He has 120 Hp 
	AC becomes 17  touch 8 Flatfooted 17
	His attacks become +18/ +13 3d6+16 X3
	Saves change to Fort +14 Will +4

Chapel
•	Jaagrath Kreeg has 150 Hp 
•	His secondary power attack is +16/ +11 +26 19-20 X3
•	There are 2 Ogres in here (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3

Commander’s Quarters 
•	Gragavan Kreeg has 105 Hp 
•	Dorella Kreeg has 112 Hp
•	Dorella’s AC is 23 touch 8 Flat Footed 23  
o	Spells Known CL 9th Touch +5
	4th (4x a day) Confusion DC 18, Black Tentacles (grapple check +17)
	3rd (6x a day) Lightning Bolt DC 15, Hold Person DC 17, Suggestion DC17
	2nd(7x a day) Hideous Laughter DC 16, Touch of Idiocy, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
	1st (7x a day) Mage Armor, Shield, Charm Person DC 15, Magic Missile, Expeditious retreat
	O    Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Daze DC 14, Ghost Sound DC 13, Mage Hand, Message
o	Active Spells 
	Mage Armor CL 9th 
	Shield CL 9th 
	Expeditious Retreat CL 9th 
	Mirror Image 9th 1d4+3 Images  

Tribunal
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There are 4 Ogres in here (if all 6 PCs are present)

Lucrecia’s Retreat
•	Lucrecia has 150 Hp + 1d10+5
•	Lucrecia’s AC is 32 touch 15 Flat footed 26
o	Spells Known CL 6th 
	3rd (3x a day) Displacement
	2nd (5x a day) Invisibility, Silence
	1st (6x a day) Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Shield, Mage Armor
	0        Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound DC 16 
o	Active Spells
	Mage Armor CL 6th 
	Shield CL 6th  
	False Life CL 5th
	Divine Favor CL 6th 
	Mirror Image CL 10th 1d4+2
	Undetectable Alignment CL 3rd 
	Invisibility CL 6th 
	Silence CL 6th 
	Displacement CL 6th 
o	Extra Gear Wand of Undetectable Alignment CL 3rd 20 Charges 

Saving the School Children
•	Nightbelly Boa has 90 Hp

Black Magga Rises
•	Black Magga has 180 Hp 

Gorger and Chaw’s Lair
•	Gorger and Chaw have 90 Hp 

Ogre Demolition Crew
•	Malagus Kreeg has 104 Hp
•	His attacks are +16/ +11 3d6+13
o	While Raging 
	He has 120 Hp 
	AC becomes 17  touch 8 Flatfooted 17
	His attacks become +18/ +13 3d6+16 X3
	Saves change to Fort +14 Will +4
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There are 6 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are present)

Battlefield
•	The Trolls have 72 Hp 
•	There is a Troll per PC 

Observation Pool
•	Grazuul has 160 Hp 
•	Improved Critical Military Fork 19-20 X3

The Haunted Heart 

Whitewillow
•	Shortly after, the PC reach a clearing which rested on more solid ground, with a circle of standing stones in its middle. As they approached, a mysterious-looking lady dressed in a flowing green robe stepped out from behind one of the stones. Long green hair hung down from a hood that covered most of her face, but the group saw that she had a soft, white-skinned chin and delicate lips
•	“Greetings, travelers, and welcome to Whitewillow,” she said in a melodious voice. “What brings you here?” She will talk to the PCs and claims to be one of Myriana’s sister and that she is missing from White Willow and that maybe the Hermit can help them find her (Yap whispers that he doesn’t know her or of this Hermit)
•	She is a Witchfire (Bestiary 5) and summoned her Will o Wisps the moment she noticed the PCs 
•	She has 130 Hp 
•	The Will O Wisps have 50 Hp 
•	The Will O Wisps stay invisible until she attacks or is attacked 
•	There are 3 Will O Wisps 

Heart of Sadness
•	Myriana has 120 Hp 

Harrowing the Hook 

Entrance
•	The Ogres have 105 Hp 
•	There are 3 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Chokepoint
•	The Ogres have 38 Hp 
•	There attacks are +8 3d6+7  X3
•	There are 4 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are Present)

The Clanhold
•	The Ogres have 105 Hp 
•	There are 3 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are Present)
•	Remember extra D6 fire damage on attacks 
•	The Exhausted Ogres just kind of fall over themselves as they go towards the PCs 

Circle of the Sisters
•	Briselda, Grelthaga, Larastine, have 55 Hp 
o	Spells in Effect 
	Mind Blank CL 9th 
•	Lamatar Bayden 
•	Advanced Elite Wight 
•	Medium Undead Cold
•	Hit Dice: 8d12 (80 hp)
•	Initiative: +3
•	Speed: 30ft 
•	Armor Class: 17 (+3 Dex +4 Natural)
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+8
•	Attack: Slam +8 (1d6+4 +1d6 Cold Plus Energy Drain)
•	Space/Reach: 5 ft. /5 ft.
•	Special Attacks: Create Spawn, Energy Drain 
•	Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft Undead Traits, Immune to Cold 
•	Saves: Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +8
•	Abilities: Str 18, Dex 16, Con —, Int 11, Wis 15, Cha 18
•	Skills: Hide +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +20, Spot +12
•	Feats: Ability Focus (Energy Drain), Improved Natural Attack (Slam), Blind Fighting 
•	CR 5 
•	Energy Drain DC 20 


As the Dread Kings of Old
•	Barl has 192 Hp + 1d10+5
•	Barl’s AC is 29 Touch 10 Flatfooted 28
o	Spells Memorized (CL 7th Level)
	4th Fear DC 20, Black Tentacles, Animate Dead   
	3rd Vampiric Touch x2, Displacement, Fly
	2nd Spectral Hand, Mirror Image, Blindness/Deafness DC 18, Ghoul Touch DC 18, Command Undead, 
	1st Mage Armor, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile x3 
	0   Touch of Fatigue DC 16, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Disrupt Undead
o	Spells Cast 
	Mage Armor CL 7th 
	Shield CL 7th 
	False Life CL 5th 
	Mirror Image CL 7th 1d4+2 Images 
	Spectral Hand CL 7th +15 Touch 
	Displacement CL 7th 
	Fly 7th 60ft Flight 
•	Stone Giants  have 140 Hp 
•	There are 2 Stone Giants (if all 6 PCs are present)

Concluding the Adventure 
•	The PCs now own Fort Rannick if they want it, If they don’t want it Magnimar will send a different group to hold the fort and protect the Turtleback area (A Group of Hell Knights march as soon as given word)
•	It is the dead of winter but it wouldn’t be to hard to get back to Magnimar 
•	The Lord Mayor offers each of the Heroes of Magnimar 1 item out of the Magnimar Treasury worth 20,000 Gp or less for saving Turtleback Ferry and retaking Fort Rannick 
•	If the PCs go back to Sandport they are very much the heroes of the area


----------



## Virtue (Dec 15, 2008)

*Fortress of the Stone Giants*

Fortress of the Stone Giants 

Return to Sandpoint
•	After saving Turtleback Ferry and reclaiming Fort Rannick things have really slowed down for the winter PCs have 3 months to make Magic Items travel where they would like and so forth 
•	Each of the PCs get a message from Sandpoint they are having the spring festival with you guys as the guests of honor 
•	Shalelu contacts PCs that in the surrounding areas she has discovered Giant activity in the surroundings of Sandpoint

March of the Giants
•	If any PCs have a Romantic involvement with Shalelu she is always out at dawn every morning so they might have a chance to see them coming

The Northgate Siege
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 

Chaos at Tanner’s Bridge
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 
•	The Dire Bears have 125 HP each 
•	There are 3 Stone Giants and 4 Dire Bears (if all 6 PCs are present)

Dragonfire Inferno
•	Listen +23, Spot +23
•	HP 252 
•	Fort +14 Ref +11 Will +13
•	Melee Attacks Base attack +18 Grapple +31
o	Bite +27 2d6+10 19-20x2 
o	2 Claws +25 1d8+5
o	2 Wings +25 1d6+5
o	Tail +25 1d8+14
•	Breath Weapon 40ft cone 8d10 Reflex 24 Half 
•	Feats Hover, Power Attack, Improved Critical Bite, Multiattack, Improved Init, Ability Focus Breath Weapon
•	CR 11

Mill Pond
•	Teraktinus has 200 HP
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 
•	There are 3 Stone Giants (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Beer or Death
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 
•	There are 3 Stone Giants (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Looting Scarnetti Manor
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 
•	There are 4 Stone Giants (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Retreat!
•	10 Stone Giants or Dire Bears have to die as a part of the route (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Ogre Cattle Rustlers 
•	Ogres have 104 HP
o	While Raging 
	He has 120 HP 
	AC becomes 17  touch 8 Flatfooted 17 
	His attacks become +18/ +13 3d6+16 X3
	Saves change to Fort +14 Will +4
•	There is an Ogre per PC 

The Storval Stairs
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 
•	There is a Stone Giant per PC 

Iron Peak Patrols
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	The Dire Bears have 125 HP each 
•	There are 3 Giants and 5 Dire Bears (if all 6 PCs are Present) 

Watchpost
•	The Taiga Giant has 155 HP 
•	AC 27 Touch 12 Flat Footed 24 
•	Speed 40ft 
•	Full Attack +19/+15 3d8+16 
•	Ranged Attack +14/+9 3d8+11
•	The Ettins each have 80 Hp 
•	There are 3 Ettins (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Caverns of the Night Wyverns
•	The Night Wyverns each have 100 HP 
•	There are 4 Wyverns (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Deathweb Cave
•	The Deathwebs each have 120 HP 
•	There are 5 Deathwebs (if all 6 PCs are present)

Beholders cave 
•	This cave has been taken over by a Darklands Beholder who has heard about the great Thasolian Library. Its willing to deal with the PCs if they will let him look at the Library 
•	Beholders Guards he has 2 Cildabrin from pg 141 Lords of Madness 
•	The Cildabrin each have 120 Hp
•	Beholder has 
o	Pink Rhomboid Ioun Stone (+2 Con)
o	Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone (+1 Insight Bonus AC)
o	Pale Lavender Ellipsoid (15 Levels of spell absorbtion Left)
o	And 220 PP 

Longtooth’s Cave 
•	See Dragonfire Inferno 

Jorgenfist Walls
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	There are 2 Stone Giants per tower (if all 6 PCs are present)

The Stone Gate
•	The Harpy Monks have 105 HP each 
•	There are 5 Harpy Monks (if all 6 PCs are present) 

The Black Tower
•	In conditions of severe cold or exposure (below 0° F), an unprotected character must make a Fortitude save once every 10 minutes (DC 15, +1 per previous check), taking 1d6 points of nonlethal damage on each failed save.
•	The Black Monk has 105 HP 
•	He has the Knockdown Feat (Whenever you deal 10 or more points of damage to your opponent in melee, you make a trip attack as a free action against the same target)
•	Black Monk gets +10 for his Trip Roll
•	The Black Monk has Unholy Fortitude giving him the Bonus HP and a +3 to his Fort Save 

The Spire
•	The Roc’s each have 235 HP

The Mammoth Stables
•	The Mammoths each have 150 HP 

The Feasting Hall
•	Embers has 208 HP 
•	Power attack at +5 if best AC is 30 
•	There are two “Embers” (if all 6 PCs are Present)

The Bear’s Hall
•	The Frost Giant has 154 Hp
•	There are 2 Frost Giants (if all 6 PCs are Present)

Cave of the Dire Bears
•	The Dire Bears have 125 HP each 
•	There are 4 Dire Bears (if all 6 PCs are Present)

The Elders’ Entryway
•	If the Compound is on Alert there is a Stone Giant per PC here 
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2 Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 
•	Crona the Wise has 208 HP 

The General’s Lair
•	Galenmir has 225 HP

The Great Cave of Jorgenfist
•	If the Compound is not on Alert there is a Stone Giant per PC here 
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2 Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 

Kitchen
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2 Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	She has no interest in a fight and will only fight if provoked 

Enga’s Cave
•	Enga has 156 HP 
•	She has a Type 7 Necklace of Fireballs (new)
•	+3 Falchion +20/+15/+10 (1d6+14) 15-20 x2 2 point of power attack 
•	Enga has an Oil of Keen Edge that she applied to her weapon 
•	She Drinks a Potion of Shield of Faith +5 and A Potion of Barkskin +5 to give her an AC 28 (if 6 PCs are present)

The Small Tunnels
•	The Red Caps each have 80 HP 

Tannery
•	The Ogre has 38 Hp
•	His attacks are +8 3d6+7  x3
•	There are 12 Ogres (if all 6 PCs are present)

Armory
•	The Stone Giants each have 140 HP 
•	AC 26 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
•	Speed 40 ft 
•	Full Attack +18/+13 2d8+12 19-20x2 
•	Feats Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus Great Club, Improved Critical Great Club
•	Align Neutral Evil 
•	There are 3 Stone Giants (if all 6 PCs are present)

Chamber of the Sihedron
•	Lokansir has 275 HP 
•	AC 28 Touch AC 6 Flatfooted 28 (+2 Hide Shirt)
•	Saves Fort +22, Ref +8 Will +10 (Cloak of Resistance +3)
•	Melee +3 Greatclub +26/+21/+16/+11 (3d8+25/19–20) 

Red Dragon Captives
•	The Dragons each have 170 Hp 
•	The Dragons AC 25 Touch 9 Flatfooted 24
•	Spells Cast 
o	Shield CL 1st

Cavern of the Lamia Priests
•	The Clerics each have 204 Hp
•	AC 25 AC 27 vs. Good Characters Touch 16, Flatfooted 20  
•	20% miss Chance Vs missile Weapons 
•	+2 flail +27/+22/+17/+12 (2d6+10) and touch +20 (1d4 Wisdom drain) and 2 claws +20 (1d4+5) (with Divine Power and Divine Favor)
•	Saves Fort +17 Ref +15 Will +15
•	Spells prepared 
o	4th Unholy Blight DC 20, Poison DC 22, Divine Power, Freedom of Movement 
o	3rd Magic Vestment, Cure Serious Wounds x2, Dispel Magic Blindness DC 21, Bestow Curse DC 21
o	2nd Bull Strength, Bears Endurance, Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Cats Grace, Spiritual Weapon 
o	1st Divine Favor, Sanctuary, Protection from Good, Cure Light Wounds x3 Entropic Shield 
o	0   Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize, Bleed, Mending 
•	Spells in effect 
o	Divine Power CL 8th 
o	Freedom of Movement CL 8th 
o	Magic Vestment CL 8th 
o	Bears Endurance CL 8th  (37 Hp) +2 Fort 
o	Cats Grace CL 8th  +2 AC +2 Ref Saves 
o	Mirror Image CL 9th  1d4+3 Images 
o	Divine Favor CL 8th 
o	Protection from Good CL 8th 
o	Entropic Shield CL 8th 
•	Additional items Wand of Sending 22 charges
•	There are 3 Lamia Priests (if all 6 PCs are present)

Tyrant Trolls
•	War Trolls have 156 Hp
•	Replace these two trolls with War Trolls from Monster Manual 3 and give them Ranseur’s to keep the same tactic 
•	There are 3 War Trolls (if all 6 PCs are present)

Chamber of Reduction
•	Rune Slave has 120 Hp (Fights to -15 Hp)
•	While he is Hasted his AC is 21 and Ref Save is +4
•	There are 2 Rune Slaves (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	The giants can make 5 Rune Slaves a day if the PCs try Hit and Run Tactics 
o	Typical Stone Giant Rune Slave Changes
o	Full Attack +20/+15/+20 2d8+15 19-20x2
o	Speed 60 ft 
o	AC 27 Touch 11 Flatfooted 24 (Armor Hide Shirt)
o	Saves Will +6  A runeslave takes a –8 penalty on any save made to resist a mind-affecting spell or ability
o	If used on any of the named giants Plus +4 Str and -1 on will saves and Haste them for the combat 

The Cauldron of Giantkind
•	The Stone Golem has 142 HP 
•	Advanced Stone Golem (if all 6 PCs are there +1 CR)
o	Has 175 Hp
o	2 Slams +21 (2d10+9)
o	Saves Fort +6 Ref +5 Will +6
o	Slow effect DC 19 Will 

The Ogre Lord’s Gallery
•	The Headless Lord has 130 Hp 
•	His attacks Runechill hatchet +17/+12 (1d8+13/19-20×3) and Runechill hatchet +17 (1d8+8/19-20×3)
•	Feat Change no Great Fortitude instead Improved Critical 
•	Hill Giant Zombies have 291 Hp 
•	There are 6 Hill Giant Zombies (if all 6 PCs are present)

Scanderig’s Lair
•	The Scanderig has 140 Hp 
•	He uses hit and run tactics the entire time the PCs are on the Library Level 
•	There are 2 Scanderigs (if all 6 PCs are present)

Library Entrance
•	The Shinning Child has 180 Hp 
•	Spells in effect 
o	Spell Turning (1d6+6 Levels)

Library of Thassilon
•	The Librarian has 100 Hp

Lean and Athirst
•	The Hound of Tindalos each have 100 Hp 
•	AC 21 with the Haste
•	Melee bite +17 (2d6+2) and 2 claws +12 (1d6+1) (and Bite +17 (2d6+2) Haste)
•	Spells Cast 
o	Invisibility CL 10th  
o	Haste CL 10th 
•	There are 3 Hound of Tindalos (if all 6 PCs are present)

Mokmurian’s Lair
•	Mokmurian has 252 Hp + 1d10+5 + 48 
•	Mokmurian’s AC is 38 (40 Vs Good PCs) 
•	Special Defense DR 10/ Adamantine (140HP) 50 percent miss chance 
•	Mokmurian’s Spells
o	Prohibited Schools Enchantment and Necromancy 
o	7th Level  Reverse Gravity,  Prismatic Spray DC 23, Mage Sword (+20 to hit)
o	6th Level Disintegrate DC 24, Acid Fog, Greater Dispel Magic, Repulsion  DC 23, Quickened Scorching Ray
o	5th Level Overland Flight, Baleful Polymorph DC 23, Cone of Cold DC 21, Wall of Force, Quickened Magic Missile 
o	4th Level Stoneskin, Mass Reduce Person DC 22, Fire Shield, Black Tentacles DC 20, Dimension Door, Resilient Sphere DC20 
o	3rd Level Dispel Magic, Fire Ball DC 19, Greater Magic Weapon,  Slow DC 21, Empowered Magic Missile, Displacement 
o	2nd Level Cats Grace, Mirror Images, Scorching Ray x2, Resist Energy x2, Spider Climb,
o	1st Level Shield, Alarm, Protection from Good, Expeditious Retreat, Magic Missile x2 , Ray of Enfeeblement
o	0   Level  Detect Magic, Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue DC17, Mage Hand 
•	Spells Active 
o	Overland Flight CL 14th 
o	Spell Turning CL 13th 9 levels (Ring) 
o	Stoneskin CL 14th 
o	Fire Shield CL 14th 
o	Greater Magic Weapon CL 14th 
o	Displacement CL 14th Extended 
o	Cats Grace CL 14th 
o	Mirror Images CL 14th  1d4 +4 images 
o	Bears Endurance CL 3rd 
o	False Life CL 5th  
o	Resist Energy CL 14th 
o	Resist Energy CL 14th 
o	Spider Climb CL 14th 
o	See Invisibility CL 14th Permanency  
o	Shield CL 14th Extended 
o	Protection from Good CL 14th 
o	Expeditious Retreat CL 14th 
•	Tactics Repulsion followed by Acid Fog, then Reverse Gravity, Cast Mage Sword on the mage. Pick off any one who has gotten through the 3 spells after 14 rounds when everything starts to expire should have the party pretty much destroyed 
•	Feats Alertness (when Clathmere is in arm’s reach), Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wand, Craft Wondrous Item, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Empower Spell, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus Transmutation, Greater Spell Focus Transmutation, Spell Focus Abjuration 
•	Extra Equipment Sihedron Medallion, Scroll or Limited Wish,  Rod of Metamagic Extend Lessor, Ring of Spell Turning Wand of Magic Missile 9th 40 charges


----------



## Virtue (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sins of the Saviors*

Sins of the Saviors Changes

After The Fortress of the Stone Giant 
•	The PCs have 2 months to do any research or item construction before Father Zantus summons them 

Meeting with Father Zantus
•	There has not been a cave in the town but the Catacombs or Wrath has become active again. They had armed guards at all time in the tunnels, they went missing a day ago they have emptied the Glassworks and sent out for the group 

Back into the Catacombs
•	Once back in the catacombs the walls are now covered in Scribbling DC 20 Religion Prayers to Lamashtu all over the walls in Ancient Thasonlian 
•	The Runewell of Wrath has been reactivated 
•	The Stairway in B 10 has been cleared and leads down to the next level

The Scribbler
•	The Scribbler has 120 Hp (161 Hp with Divine Power, Righteous Might and Bears Endurance ) DR 10 Adamantine (120HP) 
•	The Scribblers AC is 29, touch 15, flat-footed 24 (+8 armor, +4 deflection, +4 Shield +1 Dex, +2 natural) (31 vs. Good Protection from Good)  
•	AC 28 During Righteous Might 
•	Melee Attacks Divine fanged falchion +29/+24/+19 (2d4+19/15–20) +2 more vs. Good and 2d6 damage vs. good (oil of keen edges) (This includes Divine Power Righteous Might and Divine Favor) Grapple +26
•	Ranged +1 cold iron returning dagger +17 (1d4+13/19–20)
•	Spells Known 
o	6th Level Heal, Quickened Spiritual Weapon, Stoneskin, Summon Monster VI
o	5th Level Extended Greater Magic Weapon, Righteous Might, Spell Resistance, Summon Monster V Flame Strike DC 21
o	4th Level Confusion (DC 20), Cure Critical Wounds, Divine Power, Freedom of Movement, Extended Magic Vestment 
o	3rd Level Blindness/Deafness (DC 19), Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel magic, Nondetection, Protection from Energy, Bestow Curse DC 19
o	2nd Level Bear’s Endurance, Spiritual Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds (2), Hold Person (DC 18), Invisibility, Extended Shield of Faith 
o	1st  Level Command (DC 17), Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Divine Favor (2), Protection from Good, Sanctuary (DC 17)
o	0  Level  Stabilize, Bleed, Guidance, Read Magic, Detect Magic
•	Spells Active 
o	Stone Skin CL 12th 
o	Extended Greater Magic Weapon CL12th 
o	Righteous Might CL 12th  (1 round a Level)
o	Spell Resistance CL 12th 
o	Divine Power CL 12th  (1 round a Level)
o	Freedom of Movement CL12th 
o	Keen Edges CL 8th 
o	Nondetection CL 12th 
o	Protection from Energy CL 12th 
o	Extended Shield of Faith CL12th 
o	Divine Favor CL 12th 
o	Protection from Good CL 12th 
o	Shield CL 8th  
•	Additional Gear Scroll or Monster Summoning IX x2 Elixir of Shield (Already Used) Oil of Keen Edges (Already Used)
•	Additional Tactics Once the PCs engage the Glabrezu he uses a scroll or Monster Summoning IX to summon a Hezrou Once the PCs Defeat the Glabrezu. When he has grown tired of the group he begins by using his quickened summon VI to bring in an Arrow Demon (MMIII) and use his 2nd Scroll of Monster Summoning XI to summon another Hezrou the next round quickened summon V to bring in a Babau and Righteous Might The next round cast Quickened Spiritual Weapon and Divine Power. The last round he casts Divine Favor and D Doors in for combat 

Shrine of Monsters and Madness
•	The Glabrezu has 190 Hp 
•	Spells Active 
o	Mirror Image 1d4+4
•	The Hezrous has 150 Hp 
•	Can’t Summon Demons Cause he was summoned 
•	The Babau have 77 Hp 

The Scribbler’s Kennel
•	Hounds of Lamashtu
o	NE Large outsider (extraplanar)
o	Init +5; Senses darkvision 60 ft., scent; Listen +12, Spot +12
o	AC 15, touch 10, flat-footed 14 (+1 Dexterity, +6 natural -1 Size)
o	HP 95 each (8d8+48)
o	Fort +10, Ref +8, Will +8 
o	Melee bite +15 (2d6+10 19-20x2)
o	Special Attacks bay (DC 16), Trip +11 
o	Str 25, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 14
o	Base Atk +8; Grp +19
o	Feats Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Track, Weapon Focus (bite) Improved Critical (bite)
o	Hide +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +12, Spot +12, Survival +12 (+17 tracking by scent)
o	CR 8
o	I decided to increase them by one size instead of making them elite array  way tougher monster 
•	There is 1.5 Hounds per PC present 

The Sihedron Circle
•	Arkrhyst has 360 Hp 
•	Arkrhyst AC is 41, touch 10, flat-footed 33 (+4 armor, +23 natural, +4 shield, +2 Deflection,–2 size)
•	Spells Known (CL 5th, +22 ranged touch)
o	2nd (4/day)—Bull Strength, Resist Energy
o	1st (7/day)—Mage Armor, True Strike, Shield, Shield of Faith 
o	 0 Level — Acid splash, Daze (DC 11), Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic
•	Spell Effects 
o	Resist Energy CL 5th (Fire)
o	Bull Strength CL 5th
o	Shield CL 5th 
o	Mage Armor CL 5th 
o	Shield of Faith CL 5th 

Xin’s Stairway
•	Earth Elementals have 230 Hp 
•	There are 3 Earth Elementals (if all 6 PCs are present)

Part Five: The Ravenous Crypts
•	Permanent Desecrate Effect (CL 20th); desecrated area contains a shrine the modifiers are doubled (-6 profane penalty on turning checks, +2 profane bonus on attack rolls damage rolls and saving throws and +2 hit points per HD for undead in the area).
o	Wraiths have 60 Hp each 
o	Incorporeal touch +7 melee (1d4+2 plus 1d6 Constitution drain)

Crypts of the Builders
•	Thassilonian Mummies have 140 Hp each
•	Saves Fort +9, Ref +11, Will +14
•	Melee slam +20 (1d8+17 plus mummy rot DC19)
•	There are 1.5 Mummies per PC 

The Crypt of Lord Mankray of the House of Inib
•	Advanced the Clay Golem to 16 HD +1 CR
•	The Clay Golem has 150 HP 
•	AC 30, touch 8, flat-footed 30 (+8 armor, –1 Dexterity, +14 natural, –1 size)
•	Attack Slam +20 Melee 2d10+8 Plus Cursed Wound Full attack 2 Slams +20 Melee 2d10+8 Plus Cursed Wound 
•	Saves Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +4 

Infusion Chamber
•	Dread Wraiths each have 190 Hp
•	Melee Incorporeal touch +18 melee (2d6+2 plus 1d8 Constitution drain)
•	Saves Fort +7 Ref +16 Will +16
•	There are 3 Dread Wraiths (if all 6 PCs are present)

Crypt Guardians
•	Thassilonian Mummies have 140 Hp each
•	Saves Fort +9, Ref +11, Will +14
•	Melee slam +20 (1d8+17 plus mummy rot DC19)
•	There are 1.5 Mummies per PC

Research Lab
•	Xyoddin Xerriock has 160 Hp (Fast Heal 10)
•	Saves Fort +8, Ref +11, Will +11
•	Melee +2 human bane dagger +23/+18 (1d4+12/17–20) and bite +15 (1d4+6)

Assembly Room
•	Kazaven has 156 Hp +1d10+10
•	AC 30, touch 14, flat-footed 23 (+5 armor, +3 deflection, +3 Dexterity, +5 natural, +4 Shield)
•	Saves Fort +8, Ref +11, Will +14
•	Melee touch +9 (1d8+7 negative energy plus paralysis; Will DC 19 half damage, Fort DC 19 negates paralysis)
•	Spells Prepared (CL 13th; +9 touch, +10 ranged touch)
o	7th— Finger of Death (DC 27), Quickened Vampiric Touch, Project Image 
o	6th— Chain Lightning (DC 24), Mislead (DC 24) Quickened Blindness/Deafness (DC 22), Disintegrate (DC24)
o	5th—Quickened Magic Missile, Wall of Force, Waves of Fatigue, Cone of Cold, Extended Greater Invisibility
o	4th—Bestow Curse (DC 24), Dimension Door, Fear (DC 24), Phantasmal Killer (DC 22), Stone Shape, Black Tentacles, Empowered Scorching Ray 
o	3rd—Extended False Life , Fly, Gaseous Form, Vampiric Touch, Displacement, Empowered Magic Missile , Tongues
o	2nd—Blindness/Deafness (DC 22), Ghoul Touch (DC 22), Cats Grace, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray, Spectral Hand, See Invisibility 
o	1st—Chill Touch (DC 21), Shield, Magic Missile (3), True Strike, Expeditious Retreat
o	0—Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic
•	Spell Effects 
o	Extended Greater Invisibility CL 13th 
o	Extended False Life CL 13th 
o	Tongues CL 13th 
o	Cats Grace CL 13th 
o	Mirror Image CL 13th 
o	See Invisibility CL 13th 
o	Spectral Hand CL 13th 
o	Shield CL 13th 
o	Expeditious Retreat CL 13th 
•	Change in feats change Maximize to Empower spell 
•	Magic Items Change Ring of Protection +2 to a Ring of Protection +3
•	Tactics Cast preps once he knows the PCs are close cast Project Image While Greater Invisibility using all his spells once the combat goes bad Cast Mislead and Wall of Force to get back to his phylactery

The Vault of Greed

Trouble with Mephits
•	The Water Mephits have 24 Hp 
•	There are 2d6 Water Mephits (if all 6 PCs are present)

Fountains (only the two next to room G6) 
•	In each fountain full of Goldfish there is a pile of about 45,000 gold coins in each of these fountains. The fountains are about 20 feet deep and spread out under the floored area of the room 
•	The gold coins are actually a Coin Golem Blackdirge’s Dungeon Denizens Pg 46 
•	The Coin Golem won’t attack a greedy character unless they attack it first 
•	The Coin Golem has 170 Hp 
•	The Golem has 48,000 gold pieces for its body 

Research Center
•	Ordikon, the Mithral Mage has 96 Hp +1d10+10
•	AC 29, touch 13, flat-footed 26 (+4 armor, +3 Dexterity, +8 natural, +4 shield)
•	Fort +12, Ref +11, Will +13
•	Spells Prepared (CL 12th, +8 touch, +10 ranged touch)
o	6th—Disintegrate (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, Quickened Scorching Ray 
o	5th—Baleful Polymorph x2 (DC 22), Cone of Cold (DC 20), Wall of Force, Quickened Magic Missile
o	4th—Dimension Door, Fear (DC 19), Mass Reduce Person (DC 21), Stoneskin, Black Tentacles (Grapple Check +20)
o	3rd—Dispel Magic, Fireball x2 (DC 18), Fly, Extended False Life, Protection from Energy
o	2nd—Acid Arrow, Cat’s Grace, Glitterdust (DC 17), Extended Mage Armor, Scorching Ray, Resist Energy
o	1st—Expeditious Retreat, Magic Missile (3), Reduce Person (DC 18), Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement 
o	0—Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation
•	Spells Cast 
o	Stoneskin CL 12th 
o	Fly CL 12th 
o	Extended False Life CL 12th 
o	Protection from Energy CL 12th (Electricity)
o	Cat’s Grace CL 12th 
o	Extended Mage Armor CL 12th 
o	Resist Energy CL 12th (Electricity)
o	Expeditious Retreat CL 12th 
o	Shield CL 12th 
•	Staff of Mithral Might CL 12th DC 10+5+2+ Spell Level 
•	Additional Items Change Robe of Resistance +1 to a +3

Part Seven: The Iron Cages of Lust 

Cathedral of Seduction
•	Eryalla, Lelyrin, Voivod, and Zevashala have 130 Hp 
•	There is one submissive per PC 
•	Additional Names for Submissives Grimhilda, Jenly 

Pavilion Entrance
•	Change the Stone Giants to Fire Giants 
•	The Fire Giants have 175 Hp 
•	There is one Fire Giant per PC 

Mistress Delvahine’s Chambers
•	Delvanhine has 170 Hp 
•	AC 31, touch 16, flat-footed 25 (+6 armor, +6 Dexterity, +9 natural)
•	Spells Known
o	4th (3/day)—Dominate Person (DC 28), Freedom of Movement, Greater Invisibility
o	3rd (6/day)—Confusion (DC 27), Dispel magic, Displacement, Fear (DC 26)
o	2nd (6/day)—Blindness/Deafness (DC 25), Cure Moderate Wounds, Eagle’s Splendor, Mirror Image
o	1st (7/day)—Charm Person (DC 25), Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter (DC 25), Undetectable Alignment 
o	0 —Ghost Sound (DC 23), Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
•	Spells Cast 
o	Freedom of Movement CL12th   
o	Displacement CL 12th (if PCs are attacking everyone)
o	Eagles Splendor CL 12th  
o	Mirror Image CL 12th 1d4+3 Images (If PCs are attacking everyone)
o	Undetectable Alignment CL 12th  

The Shimmering Veils of Pride 

Reflected Enmity
•	The trap makes can make duplicates of each PC present instead of only 4 total 
•	This is going to take a lot of side prep get copies of the PCs character sheets before the game 

The Peacock Shrine
•	The Simulacrum of Vraxeris the Illusionist have 60+1d10+10 Hp each 
•	Defenses DR 10/adamantine (first 90 points of damage), Resist Fire 20, 50% Miss Chance,
•	Spells Prepared (CL 9th, +6 ranged touch)
o	5th—Feeblemind (DC 19), Empowered Fireball (DC 17), Shadow Evocation (DC 21)
o	4th—Confusion (DC 18), Greater Invisibility, Phantasmal Killer (DC 20) Stoneskin 
o	3rd—Dispel Magic, Displacement, Fireball x3 (DC17)
o	2nd—Invisibility (2), False Life , Mirror Image, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
o	1st—Charm Person (DC 15), Magic Missile (2), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Color Spray (DC 17)
o	0—Arcane Mark, Ghost Sound (DC 16), Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
•	Spells Cast 
o	Stone Skin CL 9th 
o	Greater Invisibility CL 9th (once they walk around the corner)
o	False Life CL 9th 
o	Mirror Image CL 9th (1d4 +3 Images)
o	Resist Energy CL 9th (Fire) 
o	Shield CL 9th 

The Halls of Wrath

Iron Guardian
•	Advance the Iron Guardian 4 HD (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	HP 22d10+30  206 HP 
•	AC 31, touch 9, flat-footed 31 (+22 natural, –1 size)
•	Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +5
•	Melee 2 slams +25 (2d10+11)
•	Ranged Arrows of Wrath +14/+9/+4 touch (3d6)
•	Str 33, Dex 10, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 1
•	Base Atk +14; Grp +30
•	Once the Iron Guardian is defeated an Alarm sounds through the entire complex warning of intruders 

Barracks and Training Hall
•	Once the alarm sounds the Warriors begin to prep 
•	Give Each Warrior of Wrath an additional Level of Eldritch Knight
•	Warriors of Wrath each have 70 Hp (86 HP with Bears Endurance)
•	AC 16, Touch 10, Flat-Footed 15 (+6 armor, +1 Dodge -1 Size )
•	Saves Fort +11, Ref +3, Will +7
•	Melee +1 Great Sword +11 (3d6+6/18–20)
•	Spells Prepared (CL 6th; 10% spell failure chance, +7 ranged touch)
o	3rd—Displacement, Fireball (DC 19), Keen Edge , Haste,
o	2nd—Bull’s Strength, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray, Spider Climb  Bears Endurance 
o	1st—Burning Hands (DC 17), Magic Missile (2), Enlarge Person, True Strike
o	0—Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Flare (DC 16), Light, Ray of Frost
•	Spells Cast 
o	Displacement CL 5th (Cast First Round of Combat)
o	Keen Edge CL 6th 
o	Haste CL 6th 
o	Spider Climb CL 6th  
o	Bull Strength CL 6th 
o	Mirror Image CL 6th 
o	Bears Endurance CL 6th 
o	Enlarge Person CL 6th 
•	There is 1.5 Warrior of Wrath per PC 
•	The Sinspawn Axemen have 95 Hp each Fast Heal 1 
•	AC 23, touch 14, flat-footed 20 (+7 Armor, +3 Dexterity, +2 Natural +1 Dodge)
•	Melee +1 Greataxe +13/+7+12 (1d12+13/×3) and Bite +9 (1d6+4 plus wrathful bite)
•	Spell effects 
o	Haste CL 6th 
•	They Charge into combat to protect the Warriors of Wrath 
•	There is 1.5 Sinspawn Axemen per PC 

Fleshwarping Lab
•	Check Barracks and Training Hall for the new Write up on Warriors of Wrath 
•	There are 2 Warriors of Wrath per PC fully prepped 

Hall of Testing
•	Highlady Athroxis has 155 HP +1d10+10
•	AC 28 Touch 16, Flat-Footed 24 (+9 Armor, +3 Deflection, +2 Dex, +1 Insight, +2 Natural, +1 Dodge)
•	AC 27 with spells cast -2 for Enlarge Person +1 because of Haste 
•	Melee +3 Adamantine Flaming Ranseur +21/+16/+11 (2d4+8/19–20 x3 plus 1d6 fire) 
•	Melee +3 Adamantine Flaming Ranseur +21/+16/+11/+21  (2d4+10/19–20 x3 plus 1d6 fire) (Hasted and Enlarged) 
•	Spells Prepared (CL 12th, +17 melee touch, +16 ranged touch; 5% spell failure chance)
o	6th—Chain Lightning 2 (DC 23), Disintegrate (DC 21)
o	5th—Cone of Cold (DC 22), Maximized Scorching Ray, Empowered Vampiric Touch, Wall of Force
o	4th—Phantasmal Killer (DC 19) Maximized Magic missile, Empowered Scorching Ray, Fear (DC 19), Greater Invisibility 
o	3rd—Fly, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Keen Edge Displacement Empowered Magic Missile
o	2nd—Blindness/Deafness (DC 16), False Life, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray x2, See Invisibility
o	1st—Magic Missile (3),  Enlarge Person, True Strike (2)
o	0—Detect Magic, Flare (DC 17), Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Detect Magic 
•	Spells Cast 
o	Greater Invisibility CL 12th 
o	Fire Shield CL 15th 
o	Fly CL 12th 
o	Greater Magic Weapon CL 12th 
o	Haste CL 12th 
o	Keen Edge CL 12th 
o	False Life CL 12th 
o	Mirror Images CL 12th (1d4+4 Images) 
o	See Invisibility CL 12th 
o	Enlarge Person CL 12th 
•	Feats Arcane Strike, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item,  Dodge, Greater Spell Focus (evocation), Empower Spell Iron Will, Maximize Spell, Power Attack, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (evocation), Weapon Focus (ranseur)
•	Combat Gear Wand of Lightning Bolt (10th, 25 Charges), Wand of Clairvoyance/Clairaudience (32 Charges); Other Wand of Dispel Magic (8th 20 Charges) Gear +5 Mithral Chainshirt, +1 Adamantine Flaming Ranseur, Amulet of Natural Armor +2, Belt of Magnificence +2, Ring of Protection and  Resistance +3, Ring of Counter Spells (Dispel Magic), Spell Component Pouch, Spellbook
•	The Shemhazian Demon has 225 Hp
•	Spells Effects 
o	Haste CL 12th  +1 Hit, and Reflex Saves and 1 Additional Attack 
o	Invisibility CL 16th 
o	Fly CL 16th  

A Runelord Enraged
•	The Greater Stone Golem has 370 Hp 
•	The Stone Golem stays for as many rounds as there are PCs 

Concluding the Adventure
•	The PCs will be ready to head after Karzoug, they will have as much time as they want to research and upgrade any equipment that they want


----------



## Virtue (Dec 15, 2008)

*Spires of Xin-Shalast*

Spires of Xin-Shalast 

Vekkers’ Cabin

The Tailings
•	The Horror Tree has 300 Hp 
•	There are 2 Horror Trees (if all 6 PCs are present)

Ore Separation
•	Gold-Eating Dwarf CR10
•	Suggestion DC 24
•	Poison DC 24

Ore Shaft
•	The Haunted Chain has 330 HP 
•	There are Two Haunted Chains and they both have improved grab with there slam 

Living Area
•	Cannibal Urgings CR 10 
•	Fortitude DC 24 for the Hunger Pain 
•	Will DC 24 Wisdom Damage 

Larder
•	The Hungry Dead the Attacks are from ghosts so they will be touch attacks 

Cannibal Fury
•	Round 6: The DC to avoid the Hunger Pains is 20 
•	Round 7: The DC to avoid the Possession is 22

Hungry Ghost
•	Karivek Vekker has 210 Hp 
•	Vekker has Unholy Fortitude (Ex) Vekker gains bonus hit points equal to his Charisma modifier times its Hit Dice, and a bonus on its Fortitude saves equal to its Charisma modifier. 
•	Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +12
•	Melee vicious bite +15 touch (3d6+7/15–20 plus eater of flesh)
•	Additional Feat Improved Critical Bite 

The Wendigo Siege
•	The Wendigo has 305 Hp 







Giant Sentinels
•	The Cloud giants have 204 Hp each 
•	Attacks Gargantuan Dire Flail +22/+17/+12 (4d8+18 17-20x2) 
•	Feats Cleave, Iron Will, Full Opportunity (Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks. You may use this ability only once per round, regardless of how many attacks of opportunity you are allowed to make), Improved Critical Dire Flail, Large Bruiser (When fighting foes smaller than you, once per round you get to make an attack of opportunity when they take a 5-foot step in your threatened area. This attack counts against your total number of attacks of opportunity each round.) Power Attack,
•	There is a Cloud Giant per PC  

Final Guardian 
•	As the PCs are getting close to Xin-Shalast an old man stops the PCs asking them what they are looking for here in these mountains. A DC 30 Spot check he is wearing a ring with the Sihedron rune on it this old man is a corrupted Silver Dragon under the control of Karzoug 

Linaliel
•	Mature Adult Silver Dragon (CR 18)
•	Huge LE Dragon 
•	Init +0 Senses Blindsense 60ft Dark vision 120ft Keen Senses Spot +34 Listen +34
•	AC 43 (Size -2 +24 Natural +4 Armor, +4 Shield +3 Deflection) Touch 11, Flat-Footed 43 
•	Aura Frightful Presence (210 ft., DC 27)
•	Hp 375 
•	Saves Fort +22, Ref +15, Will +22
•	Immune Acid, Cold, Sleep, Paralysis, Vulnerability to Fire (Resist Fire 20 Half Damage from Fire) 
•	SR 24
•	40ft, Fly 150ft poor, Cloud Walking
•	Melee +44 2d8+12 19-20 x2 Grapple +42
•	Full Attack 
o	Bite +44 3d8+12
o	Claw +42 2d6+7
o	Claw +42 2d6+7
o	Wing +42 2d6+7
o	Wing +42 2d6+7
o	Tail +42 2d6+16
•	15ft/10ft (15ft with Bite)
•	Special Attacks Breath Weapons (50 ft. Cone, 14d8 Cold, DC 29) (50 ft Cone Paralyzing Gas 1d6+6 rounds DC 27), Crush (2d8+12, DC 27)
•	Spell-Like Abilities (CL 9th)
o	Feather Fall 2xday
o	Fog Cloud 3xday 
•	Spells Known CL 9th 
o	4th (5/Day) Dimension Door, Fire Shield
o	3rd (7/Day) Displacement, Haste, Cure Serious Wounds 
o	2nd (7/Day) Mirror Image, Resist Energy, Invisibility, Bears Endurance 
o	1st (8/Day) Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, True Strike, Identify 
o	0 Level      Read Magic, Detect Magic, Message, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation 
•	Spells Cast (Before Combat)
o	Fire Shield CL 9th 
o	Displacement CL 9th 
o	Haste CL 9th 
o	Mirror Image CL 9th  
o	Resist Energy CL 9th  (Fire)
o	Bears Endurance CL 9th (+50Hp)
o	Shield CL 9th 
o	Mage Armor CL 9th 
•	Feats Ability Focus (Breath) Altitude Affinity, Dodge, Hover, Improved Critical (bite), Power Attack, Improved Natural Attack (bite), , Multiattack, Snatch
•	Skills Bluff +31, Concentration +34, Hide +21, Intimidate +33, Knowledge History +30, Listen +34, Sense Motive +30, Spellcraft +33, Spot +34, Use Magic Device +31
•	Gear Sihedron Ring, Amulet of Mighty Fists +3

Wandering Monsters in Xin-Shalast
There’s a 10% chance of an encounter—check once per day and night.
D% Roll	 	Encounter		 	Average EL 	Source
01–15 		1d8 Lamia Kuchrimas 	12 		Page 80
16–22 		2d4 Hill Giants 		12 		MM 123
23–28 		1d6 Frost Giants 		12 		MM 122
29–32 		1d6 Vampire Skulks 	12 		Page 37
33–37 		1 Frost Worm 		12 		MM 111
38–44 		1d6 Abominable Snowmen	13 		Page 33
45–48 		1d4 Cloud Giants 		13 		MM 120
49–53 		1 Storm giant  		13 		MM 120 
54–57 		1 Death Giant 		15 		MMIII 54
58–66 		1 Eldritch Giant 		15 		MMIII 56
67–75 		1 Shadow Giant 	 	16 		FF 82
76–80 		1d4 lamia harridans 	14 		Page 82
81–87 		1 mountain roper 		15 		Page 41
88–91 		1 lamia hungerer 		15 		Page 84
92–95 		1d3 rune giants 		16 		Page 86
96–97 		Gamigin 			16 		Page 40
98–100		Ghlorofaex 			21		Page 43

Extra Giants around Xin Shalast 
•	Eldritch Giant MMIII 56
•	Eldritch Giant  has 25d8+255 405 Hp 
•	Add +3 Deflection Bonus and +3 Resistance Bonus from Sihedron ring
•	Change in feats drop great cleave and cleave for 
•	Full Opportunity [General] 
Benefit: Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks. You may use this ability only once per round, 
•	Large Bruiser [General] 
You use your large size and great reach against smaller foes. 
Benefit: When fighting foes smaller than you, once per round you get to make an attack of opportunity when they take a 5-foot step in your threatened area. This counts against your total number of attacks of opportunity each round
•	There are two Storm Giants with the Eldritch Giant (if all 6 PCs are present)
•	The Death Giant MMIII pg 54
•	The Death Giant has 253 Hp
•	Add +3 Deflection Bonus and +3 Resistance Bonus from Sihedron ring
•	Change feats precise shot and point blank shot to 
•	Full Opportunity [General] 
Benefit: Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks. You may use this ability only once per round, 
•	Large Bruiser [General] 
You use your large size and great reach against smaller foes. 
Benefit: When fighting foes smaller than you, once per round you get to make an attack of opportunity when they take a 5-foot step in your threatened area. This counts against your total number of attacks of opportunity each round
•	Shadow Giant Fiend Folio pg 82 
•	Shadow Giant has 250 Hp  
•	Add +3 Deflection Bonus and +3 Resistance Bonus from Sihedron ring
•	Change Alertness to Ability Focus Death Attack 
•	Death Attack DC 22

Krak Naratha
•	The Kuchrima’s have 110 Hp 
•	AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 22 (+6 Dex, +8 Natural +4 Shield)
•	Ranged Large Mwk Composite Longbow +17/+11/+6 (2d6+2/19-20×3)
•	Feats  Altitude Affinity*, Endurance, Improved Critical Composite Longbow, Point Blank Shot
•	Catastrophic Shot now is 17-20 on the critical 
•	Spell Like Abilities 
o	At will Feather Fall  
o	1/ Day  Shield, True Strike 
•	Spell Effects 
o	Shield CL 11th 
•	There are 3 Kuchrima’s per PC

Abominable Dome
•	The Abominable Snowmen have 150 Hp each
•	There are 1.5 Abominable Snowmen per PC 

Lair of the Hidden Beast
•	The Hidden Beast has 475 Hp (+1d10+10) Fast Heal 5
•	AC 37, touch 16, flat-footed 29 (+5 Armor, +3 Deflection, +4 Dexterity, +12 Natural, +4 Shield, –1 Size)
•	Saves Fort +21, Ref +17, Will +22
•	Spells Known (CL 10th, +19 ranged touch)
o	5th (5/day)—Baleful Polymorph (DC 24) 
o	4th (7/day)—Greater Invisibility, Phantasmal Killer (DC 25)
o	3rd (7/day)—Dispel magic, Displacement, Lightning Bolt (DC 22)
o	2nd (8/day)—Blindness/Deafness (DC 21), False Life, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
o	1st (9/day)—Alarm, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Ventriloquism (DC 22)
o	0 (day)—Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound (DC 21), Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
•	Spells Cast 
o	Greater Invisibility CL 10th 
o	Displacement CL 10th 
o	Mirror Image CL 10th 
o	Extended False Life CL 10th 
o	Invisibility CL 3rd 
o	Alarm CL 10th x3 
o	Shield CL 10th 
o	Silent Ventriloquism CL 10th 
•	Special Abilities 
•	Unholy Fortitude (Ex) The Hidden Beast gains bonus hit points equal to its Charisma modifier times its Hit Dice, and a bonus to its Fortitude saves equal to its Charisma modifier.
•	The Vampire Skulks have 80 Hp each

The Tangle
•	This area is controlled by The Root of the Tangle and is full of powerful plant life 

The Root of the Tangle
•	Colossal Plant
•	Hit Dice 27d8 + 297 (460)
•	Initiative +8
•	Speed: 5 ft. (1 square)
•	Armor Class: 18 (-8 size, +4 Dex, +12 natural), touch 6, flatfooted 14
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +18/ +54
•	Attack: Pollen Spray +14 Ranged Touch (Pollen Spray) or Tendril +30 Melee (3d6+20) 19-20 x2
•	Full Attack: Pollen spray +14 Ranged Touch (Pollen Spray) and 2 Tendrils +30 Melee (3d6+20) 19-20 x2
•	Space/Reach: 30ft/20ft 
•	Special Attacks: Create Yellow Musk Zombie, Intelligence Damage, Pollen Spray
•	Special Qualities: Blindsight 30 ft., Plant Traits, Rejuvenation
•	Saves: Fort +26, Ref +15, Will +11
•	Abilities: Str 50 Dex 18 Con 32 Int 20 Wis 15 Cha 10
•	Skills Search +31, Spot +31, Sense Motive +31, Diplomacy +31 Knowledge Local +31, Intimidation +31
•	Feats  Multi Attack, Improved Multi Attack, Altitude Affinity, Improved Natural Attack (Intelligence Damage), Improved Initiative, Combat Reflexes, Lightning Reflexes, Improved Critical Tendril , Power Attack, Cleave 
•	Challenge Rating: 17
•	Create Yellow Musk Zombie (Su): A victim reduced to Intelligence 0 becomes a yellow musk zombie in 1 hour under the control of the creeper that created it. If the yellow musk creeper is slain before the yellow musk zombie rises, the transformation can be prevented by the casting of neutralize poison followed by heal or restoration spell.
•	Intelligence Damage (Ex): As a free action, a yellow musk creeper can insert hundreds of tiny roots into the head of an entranced foe within any space occupied by the creeper. An entranced foe does not resist this attack and does not receive a saving throw to break free of its entranced state. This attack deals 1d6 points of Intelligence damage each round. A victim reduced to Intelligence 0 becomes a yellow musk zombie in 1 hour (see that entry in this book).
•	Pollen Spray (Ex): A yellow musk creeper can spray a tiny cloud of hypnotic pollen at a single creature within 30 feet. An opponent hit by the cloud must succeed on a DC 34 Fortitude save or be entranced for 1d4 minutes (as by a charm monster spell). Entranced creatures can take no action other than to move at their normal speed into a space occupied by the yellow musk creeper. An entranced creature resists any attempt to halt its progress. A victim within a space occupied by the yellow musk creeper stands there and offers no resistance to the monster’s attacks. The save DC is Constitution-based.
•	Blindsight (Ex): The yellow musk creeper has no visual organs but can ascertain all foes within 30 feet using sound, scent, and vibration.
•	Rejuvenation (Ex): A yellow musk creeper can be killed only if its root is dug up, then burned, hacked apart, or otherwise destroyed. Reducing the creeper to 0 or less hit points puts it out of commission, allowing excavation of its roots. The main root is a large object with a hardness of 8 and 1200 hit points. The root can be affected by spells or effects that affect an area or targeted by spells that affect an individual target. As long as the root remains intact, a yellow musk creeper regrows in about 2 weeks.
•	Other Creatures of the Tangle 

Advanced Shambling Mound 
•	Huge Plant 
•	Hit Dice 24d8 + 168 (312)
•	Initiative -1
•	Speed 20ft Swim 20ft 
•	Armor Class 21 (-2 Size, +14 Natural -1 Dex ) Touch 7 Flat-Footed 21
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +18/ +41
•	Attack: Slam +28 4d6+11 19-20 x2
•	Full Attack: 2 Slams +28 4d6+11 19-20 x2
•	Special Attacks: Improved Grab Constrict 3d6+16
•	Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, Immunity to Electricity, Low Light Vision, Plant Traits, Resistance to Fire 10 
•	Space/Reach: 15ft/15ft 
•	Saves: Fort +21 , Ref +9, Will +10
•	Abilities: Str 32, Dex 8, Con 24, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 9
•	Skills: Hide +5, Listen +10 Move Silently +10 Spot +10
•	Feats: Improved Critical (Slam) Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Slam) Improved Natural Attack (Slam), Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Improved Grapple  
•	Challenge Rating:12 
Advanced Tendriculos 
•	Gargantuan Plant 
•	Hit Dice: 27d8 + 243 (405)
•	Initiative: +4
•	Speed: 20ft 
•	Armor Class: 19 (Size -4, +13 Natural) Touch 6, Flatfooted 19
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +20/+49
•	Attack: Bite +30 4d8+13 19-20 x2
•	Full Attack:  Bite +30 4d8+13 19-20 x2 and 2 Tendrils +29 2d6+6 19-20 x2
•	Special Attacks: Improved Grab, Paralysis, Swallow Whole 
•	Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision, Plant Traits, Regeneration 10
•	Space/Reach: 20ft/20ft 
•	Saves: Fort + 24, Ref +9, Will +8
•	Abilities: Str 36, Dex 10, Con 28, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 3
•	Skills: Hide +12, Listen +5, Move Silently +12, Spot +5
•	Feats: Improved Critical (Bite), Power Attack, Improved Natural Attack (Bite), Improved Natural Attack (Tendril), Multi Attack, Improved Multi Attack, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Critical (Tendril)
•	CR 14
•	Special Abilities 
•	Swallow Whole/Paralysis A tendriculos can try to swallow a grabbed opponent by making a successful grapple check Once inside the plant’s mass, the opponent must succeed on a DC 32 or be paralyzed for 3d6 rounds by the tendriculos’s digestive juices, taking 3d6 points of acid damage per round. A new save is required each round inside the plant. The save DC is Constitution-based. A swallowed creature that avoids Paralysis can climb out of the mass with a successful grapple check. This returns it to the plant’s maw, where another successful grapple check is needed to get free. A swallowed creature can also cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the Tendriculos’s interior (AC 14). Once the creature exits, the plant’s regenerative capacity closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. A Gargantuan Tendriculos’s interior can hold  1 Huge, 4 Large, 16 Medium, 64 Small, 128 Tiny, or 256 Diminutive or smaller opponents. 

Yellow Musk Zombie Cloud Giant 
•	Huge Plant 
•	Hit Dice: 17d8+102
•	Armor Class: 27 (-2 Size -1 Dex +16 Natural, +4 Chain Shirt) Touch 7, Flat Footed 27
•	Initiative:-1
•	Speed 50ft 
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +12/+32
•	Attacks Gargantuan Dire Flail +22/+17/+12 (4d8+18 19-20x2) or Slam +22 2d6+11
•	Special Attacks: None
•	Special Qualities: Oversized Weapon, Darkvision, Link to Creator, Sprout New Creeper
•	Space/Reach 15ft/15ft 
•	Saves: Fort +16 , Ref +4, Will +5
•	Abilities: Str 35, Dex 8, Con 23, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 1
•	Skills None 
•	Feats None 
•	CR 10 
•	Special Abilities 
•	Oversized Weapon A Cloud Giant may wield a Gargantuan weapon with out penalty 
•	Link to Creator (Ex): A yellow musk zombie is linked to the yellow musk creeper that created it and can never move more than 2000 feet from it.
•	Sprout New Creeper (Ex): After about 2 months of service to a yellow musk creeper, the yellow musk zombie wanders up to 1 mile away from its creator (the link to creator is broken) and dies. Where it falls, new yellow musk seedlings sprout from its head and the corpse, take root, and within one hour, a new fully grown yellow musk creeper blossoms.

 Heptaric Locus
•	Gamigin has 252 Hp 
•	Spell Effects 
o	Unholy Aura CL 13th 
o	Fly  CL 13th 
•	Dread Wraiths have 160 Hp
•	There are 4 Dread Wraiths (if all 6 PCs are present)

Spolarium
•	This place is infested with Angels of Decay and Boneyards from Librium Mortis 

Hidden Path
•	The Roper has 250 HP 
•	There are two Ropers (if all 6 PCs are present)

House of Divine Consumption

Temple of the Beast
•	The Temple of the Beast is guarded by an Advanced Demonic Knight and Advanced Shadow Demons. The Demonic Knights name is Drogan he is here because this place still holds one of Lamashtu’s most prized relics and she doesn’t want any one to find it. Drogan has been here since the fall of Xin Shallast and he hates everything because he feels he has been cursed to stay here and guard this worthless place. He will talk to the PCs to get any useful information out of them before killing them. Karzoug has contacted him and is offering him help in getting unbound to Lamashtu’s relic in return for aiding him that’s why he has a Sihedron Ring 

Advanced Elite Demonic Knight  
•	Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar)
•	Hit Dice: 21d8+168 (294)
•	Initiative: +3 
•	Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares); base 30 ft. without armor
•	Armor Class: 33 (+3 Dex, +11 Armor (+3 Mithral Full plate of Light Fortification), +6 Natural, +3 Deflection), touch 13, flat-footed 26
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +21/+30
•	Attack: +2 Unholy Anarchic Great Sword +33 Melee (2d6+16) 17-20 x2 or Slam +30 Melee (1d6+9)
•	Full Attack: +2 Unholy Anarchic Great Sword +33 +28 +23(x2) +19  (2d6+16) or 2 Slams +30 Melee (1d6+9)
•	Space/Reach: 5 ft. /5 ft.
•	Special Attacks: Breath of Unlife, Create Spawn, Fear, Spelllike Abilities, Summon Demons
•	Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/cold iron and magic, Darkvision 60 ft., outsider traits, SR 31, Shadow Step, Shadow Blend, Light Fortification
•	Saves: Fort +23, Ref +18, Will +19
•	Abilities: Str 28, Dex 16, Con 26, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 20
•	Skills: Bluff +24, Climb +21*, Concentration +24, Diplomacy +24, Hide +21* Intimidate +24, Knowledge (the planes) +24, Listen +24, Move Silently +21*, Search +24, Spellcraft +24, Spot +24
•	Feats: Blind-Fight, Cleave, Power Attack, Improved Critical Great Sword, Weapon Focus Great Sword, Rapid Strike Great Sword,( Select a melee weapon that you are proficient with and that you wield with the Weapon Focus feat. Once per day per level, as part of a full attack action, you can use this weapon to make one additional attack, with a base attack bonus of one-half your highest normal base attack bonus.), Full Opportunity (Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks.)
•	CR 16
•	Items: Sihedron Ring, +2 Unholy Anarchic Great Sword, +3 Mithral Full plate of Light Fortification
•	Special Abilities 
•	Spell-Like Abilities: At will—Detect Magic, See Invisibility, Wall of Ice (DC 19); 2/day—dispel magic; 1/day—Fireball (DC 18), Symbol of Pain (DC20), Symbol of Fear (DC 21). Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
•	Fear (Su): A demonic knight generates fear with but a word. Those within 30 feet that hear the knight speak must succeed on a DC 25 Will save or flee in terror for 2d4 rounds. A creature that makes a successful save is immune to the fear effect of that demonic knight for one day. The save DC is Charisma-based.
•	Breath of Unlife (Su): Once every 1d4 rounds, a demonic knight can exhale a blast of negative energy in a 10-foot cone. Creatures in the area must succeed on a DC 28 Reflex save or take 2d4 points of Strength damage. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a demonic knight dies. The save DC is Constitution-based.
•	Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid slain by a demonic knight’s Breath of Unlife becomes a Advanced Elite Shadow Demon (see that entry) in 2d4 rounds. Spawn are under the command of the Demonic Knight that created them and remain enslaved until its death. They do not possess any of the abilities they had in life.
•	Summon Demons (Sp): Once per day, a demonic knight can attempt to summon 1d4 Shadow Demons, 2 Babaus, or 1 Vrock or Hezrou with a 50% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.
•	Shadow Blend (Su): During any conditions other than full daylight, he can disappear into the shadows, giving him total concealment. Artificial illumination, even a light or continual flame spell, does not negate this ability; a daylight spell, however, will.
•	Shadow Step (Su): He has the Ability to travel between shadows as if by the means of Dimension Door at will. The limitation is that the magical transport must begin and end in an area with at least some shadow

Advance Elite Shadow Demon 
•	Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Incorporeal)
•	Hit Dice: 11d8+77 (140 hp)
•	Initiative: +15
•	Speed: Fly 40 ft. (perfect) (8 squares)
•	21 (+7 Dex, +4 Deflection), Touch 21, Flatfooted 14
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +11/—
•	Attack: Incorporeal claw +18 Melee (1d8)
•	2 Incorporeal Claws +18 Melee (1d8) and Incorporeal Bite +13 Melee (1d8)
•	Space/Reach: 5 ft. /5 ft.
•	Special Attacks: Pounce, Rake 1d8, Spell-like Abilities
•	Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., Immunity to Poison and Electricity,           Incorporeal Traits, Leap, Outsider Traits, Resistance to Acid 10, Cold 10, and Fire 10, Quick Sprint, Shadow Blend, Sunlight Powerlessness, Telepathy 100 ft.
•	Saves: Fort +14, Ref +14, Will +10
•	Abilities: Str —, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 19
•	Skills: Bluff +17, Hide +21, Intimidate +17, Jump +25, Knowledge (Local) +17, Knowledge (The Planes) +17, Listen +17, Search +17, Sense Motive +17, Spot +17, Survival +17 (+19 on other planes, +19 following tracks)
•	Feats:  Blind-Fight, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack, Greater Initiative (+4 Init Stacks with Improved Initiative)
•	Challenge Rating: 10
•	Special Abilities 
•	Pounce (Ex): If a Shadow Demon charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rakes.
•	Rake (Ex): A shadow demon that charges, can rake with its hind-claws (+18 melee) for 1d8 points of damage each.
•	Spell-like Abilities: 1/Day—Deeper Darkness, Fear (DC 18); 1/Week—Magic Jar (DC 19). Caster level 10th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
•	Leap (Ex): The incorporeal wings of a shadow demon grant it a +20 racial bonus on Jump checks. This bonus is already included in the statistics block.
•	Quick Sprint (Ex): Once per minute, a Shadow Demon may rapidly beat its incorporeal wings. This allows it to move at six times its normal speed (240 feet) for one round.
•	Shadow Blend (Su): During any conditions other than full daylight, a shadow demon can disappear into the shadows, giving it total concealment. Artificial illumination, even a light or continual flame spell, does not negate this ability; a daylight spell, however, will.
•	Sunlight Powerlessness (Su): Shadow Demons are utterly powerless in natural sunlight (not merely a daylight spell) and flee from it. A shadow demon caught in sunlight cannot attack and can take only a single move or attack action.

Ghlorofaex’s Lair
•	(I have changed Ghlorofaex to Ancient Blue Dragon, for a couple of reasons: One he needs to be much more challenging then the Silver Dragon that was there at the entrance, With 6 hard core players and I think they will be 16th or 17th level at the time it needs to be a solid challenge, and I have the DND Icons Blue Dragon that I want to use.)

Ghlorofae 
•	Male Ancient Blue Dragon (Earth) 
•	LE Gargantuan Dragon
•	Init +0; Senses Blindsense 60 ft., Darkvision 120 ft., Keen Senses; Listen +37, Spot +37
•	Aura Frightful Presence (300 ft., DC 31)
•	AC 51, touch 13, flat-footed 38 (+4 Armor, +3 Deflection, +0 Dexterity, +32 Natural, +4 Shield, –4 Size)
•	Hp 560 
•	Fort +25, Ref +18, Will +23
•	DR 15/Magic; DR 10 Adamantine (130HP) 50 Percent Miss Chance, Immune Electricity, Paralysis, Sleep; Resist Cold 30; SR 27
•	Spd 40 ft., Burrow 20 ft., Fly 200 ft. (Clumsy)
•	Melee Bite +45 (4d6+12/19–20) Grapple +57
•	Full attack
o	Bite +45 (4d6+12/19–20)
o	2 claws +43 (2d8+6) and
o	2 wings +43 (1d8+6) and
o	tail slap +43 (2d8+18/19-20)
•	Space and Reach: 20ft/15ft (20ft With Bite)
•	Special Attacks: Breath Weapon (120 ft. line, 20d8 electricity, DC 35 1d4-1 rounds ), Crush (4d6+18, DC 33), Tail Sweep (2d6+18, DC 33) Sound Imitation (DC 31) 
•	Spell-Like Abilities (CL 13th)
o	3/Day—Create/Destroy Water, Ventriloquism (DC 16) 1/Day Hallucinatory Terrain, (DC 19) Veil (DC 21)
•	Spells Known (CL 13th)
o	6th (4/Day) Greater Dispel Magic, Heal
o	5th (7/Day) True Seeing, Teleport, Wall of Force
o	4th (7/Day) Black Tentacles, Stone Skin, Dimension Door, Invisibility Greater 
o	3rd (7/Day) Cure Serious Wounds, Haste, Displacement, Suggestion 
o	2nd (7/day) Invisibility, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Mirror Image, Locate Object
o	1st (8/day) Alarm, Cure Light Wounds, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield
o	0 (/day) Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
•	Spells Cast 
o	True Seeing CL 13th 
o	Stone Skin CL 13th 
o	Invisibility Greater CL 13th 
o	Haste CL 13th  
o	Displacement CL 13th 
o	Mirror Image CL 13th 1d4+4 Images 
o	Mage Armor CL 13th 
o	Shield CL 13th 
•	Feats: Ability Focus (Breath) Altitude Affinity, Hover, Improved Critical (Bite),  Improved Critical (Tail), Multiattack, Snatch, Power Attack, Quicken Breath Weapon, Efficient Breath Weapon 
•	Skills Bluff +37, Concentration +37, Hide +21, Intimidate +37, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +37, Listen +37, Sense Motive +37, Spellcraft +37 Spot +37, Use Magic Device +37
•	Gear Sihedron Ring, Ring of Greater Cold Resistance
•	CR 21

The Occluding Field
•	The DC for The Occluding Field is now 24 
•	The Damage from The Occluding Field is 10d6 and 1d6 Wisdom Damage

Fugue Towers
•	The halls are still guarded by powerful Advanced Iron Golems 
Advanced Iron Golem 
•	Huge Construct 
•	Hit Dice: 34d10+40 (345)
•	Initiative: -1
•	Speed: 20ft 
•	Armor Class: 32 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +25 natural) Touch 7 Flatfooted 32
•	Base Attack/Grapple: +24/+48
•	Attack: Slam +40 4d8+16
•	Full Attack: 2 Slams +40 4d8+16
•	Space/Reach: 15ft/15ft 
•	Special Attacks: Breath Weapon 
•	Special Qualities: Construct Traits, Damage Reduction 15/Adamantine, Darkvision 60ft, Immunity to Magic, Low Light Vision 
•	Saves: Fort +12, Ref +11, Will +12
•	Abilities: Str 42, Dex 9, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1
•	Skills: Nil
•	Feats: Nil 
•	CR 18 
•	Special Abilities 
•	Breath Weapon (SU) 10-Foot cube, cloud of Poisonous Gas Lasting 1 round, Free Action once every 1d4+1 rounds; Initial Damage 1d4 Con, Secondary Damage 3d4 Con, Fortitude DC 23 Negates.

The Pinnacle of Avarice

Entrance Ramp
•	Warden of Wind each have 204 Hp 
•	AC 34, touch 12, flat-footed 33 (+10 armor, +3 deflection, +1 Dexterity, +12 natural, –2 size)
•	Attacks Gargantuan Heavy Flail +22/+17/+12 (4d8+18/17-20x2) 
•	Fort +19, Ref +9, Will +13
•	Feats Cleave, Iron Will, Full Opportunity (Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks. You may use this ability only once per round, regardless of how many attacks of opportunity you are allowed to make), Improved Critical Heavy Flail, Large Bruiser (When fighting foes smaller than you, once per round you get to make an attack of opportunity when they take a 5-foot step in your threatened area. This attack counts against your total number of attacks of opportunity each round.) Power Attack,
•	Gear +2 Full Plate, Sihedron Ring
•	There is a Warden of Wind per PC 
•	Warden of Thunder each have 228 Hp 
•	AC 34, touch 12, flat-footed 33 (+10 armor, +3 deflection, +1 Dexterity, +12 natural, –2 size)
•	Attacks Great Sword +26/+21+16 Melee (4d6+21/17-20)
•	Fort +20, Ref +11, Will +16
•	Feats Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Iron Will, Full Opportunity (Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks. You may use this ability only once per round, regardless of how many attacks of opportunity you are allowed to make), Improved Critical Great Sword, Large Bruiser (When fighting foes smaller than you, once per round you get to make an attack of opportunity when they take a 5-foot step in your threatened area. This attack counts against your total number of attacks of opportunity each round.) Power Attack,
•	Gear +2 Full Plate, Sihedron Ring

Central Hall
•	Warden of Wind each have 204 Hp 
•	Warden of Thunder each have 228 Hp 
•	See previous entry for stats
•	There is a Warden of Wind per PC 

Throne Room
•	Viorian Dekanti, Champion of Shalast has 288 Hp 
•	Init +3; Senses Listen +3, Spot +3
•	AC 36, touch 14, flat-footed 33 (+13 armor, +3 deflection, +1 Dexterity, +1 Dodge  +8 Shield, +1 Weapon, –1 size)
•	Melee Chellan +30/+25(2d6+19/15–20) or Chellan +28/+28/+23/+18/+13/+8 (2d6+19/15–20) and Shield Bash +23 (1d6+4) (+4 to confirm Crits)
•	Hasted Chellan +29/+29/+29/+24/+19/+14/+9 (2d6+19/15–20) and Shield Bash +24 (1d6+4)
•	Feats Altitude Affinity, Dodge Full Opportunity, Shield Specialization (+1 Additional Shield Bonus), Improved Shield Specialization (You can block one melee attack with your shield if you succeed at an opposed check using your attack roll against the attacker’s attack roll. This is a free action that you can use once per round on another character’s turn.) Greater Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Greater Weapon Specialization (Scimitar),  Melee Weapon Mastery – Slashing,  Improved Shield Bash, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Slashing Fury , Power Attack, Power Critical, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar) Weapon Supremacy (Scimitar) (When fighting with a Scimitar, receive the following benefits:
o	 a) +4 bonus to avoid being Disarmed; 
o	b) If Grappled, you may still attack with the chosen weapon as a Standard Attack or a Full Round Attack without penalty; 
o	c) When you make a Full Round Attack, you may assign a +5 bonus on any attack roll after the 1st; 
o	d) You may “Take 10” on your attack roll, once per round;  
o	e) +1 bonus to AC.
•	Spell Effects 
o	Haste CL 5th 
o	Fly CL 5th 
•	Wardens of Ruin each have 260 HP 
•	Feats Altitude Affinity, Full Opportunity (Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks. You may use this ability only once per round, regardless of how many attacks of opportunity you are allowed to make), Cleave, Large Bruiser (When fighting foes smaller than you, once per round you get to make an attack of opportunity when they take a 5-foot step in your threatened area. This attack counts against your total number of attacks of opportunity each round.), Improved Critical (great sword), Power Attack, Quick Draw

Harridan Dwellings
•	The Harridans have 204 hp each 
•	There is 1.5 Harridan per PC 

The Leng Device 
•	Denizens of Leng each have 120 Hp each 
•	The Thing from beyond Time has 336 Hp 
•	Feats Remove Lightning Reflexes and Improved Init and Give him Improved Critical on both attacks, changing his initiative to +9 and his Reflex save to +24

Rune Giant Cells
•	Each Ruin Giant has 260 Hp 
•	Feats Altitude Affinity, Full Opportunity (Whenever you make an attack of opportunity, you can use the full attack action to make all of your attacks. You may use this ability only once per round, regardless of how many attacks of opportunity you are allowed to make), Cleave, Large Bruiser (When fighting foes smaller than you, once per round you get to make an attack of opportunity when they take a 5-foot step in your threatened area. This attack counts against your total number of attacks of opportunity each round.), Improved Critical (Great Sword), Power Attack, Quick Draw
•	There is 1.5 Ruin Giant per PC 

Khalib’s Quarters
•	Khalib has 145 Hp +1d10+10 
•	Spells Known (CL 16th; ranged touch +12)
o	8th—Quickened Orb of Acid (DC 21), Prismatic Wall, Temporal Stasis (DC 26)
o	7th—Delayed Blast Fireball (DC 23), Finger of Death (DC 24), Reverse Gravity , Force Cage
o	6th—Disintegrate (DC 24), Flesh to Stone (DC 24), Greater Dispel Magic, Repulsion (DC 22) Empowered Orb of Acid (DC 21)
o	5th—Quickened Magic Missile x2, Overland Flight, Baleful Polymorph (DC 23), Wave of Fatigue (DC 22), Wall of Force
o	4th—Black Tentacles (Grapple +24) Dimension Door, Stoneskin, Fear, Mnemonic Enhancer, Wall of Ice
o	3rd—Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 19), Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Nondetection, Slow (DC 21), Protection from Energy 
o	2nd—Bear’s Endurance, Blindness/Deafness ( DC 19), Cat’s Grace, False Life, Glitterdust (DC 19), Resist Energy, Spectral Hand,
o	1st—Alarm, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Magic Missile x2, Shield x2 
o	0—Acid Splash, Light, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation
•	Spell Effects 
o	Overland Flight  CL 16th 
o	Stone Skin CL 16th 
o	Mnemonic Enhancer (Pro from Energy)
o	Greater Magic Weapon CL 16th 
o	Haste CL 16th 
o	Nondetection CL 16th 
o	Tongues CL 16th 
o	Darkvision CL 16th  
o	Protection from Energy CL 16th (most common party energy type)
o	Arcane Sight CL 16th 
o	Resist Energy CL 16th (most common party energy type)
o	Bear’s Endurance CL 16th 
o	See Invisibility CL 16th 
o	Cat’s Grace CL 16th 
o	False Life CL 16th 
o	Spectral Hand CL 16th 
o	Expeditious Retreat CL 16th 
o	Shield CL 16th  
•	Feats Altitude Affinity, Empower Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Greater Spell Focus (Transmutation), Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Conjuration, Necromancy, Transmutation), Sudden Maximize Spell, Sudden Empower Spell
•	Contingency When Khalib is grappled a Dimension Door is cast on him freeing him from the grapple

Wardens of Wind
•	Warden of Wind each have 204 Hp 
•	See Previous Entry 
•	There are 2 Wardens of Wind per PC  

Wardens of Thunder
•	Warden of Thunder each have 228 Hp 
•	See Previous Entry 
•	There are Wardens of Thunder equal to PCs +1

Reliquary
•	Most High Ceoptra has 377 Hp
•	Melee +4 Unholy Dagger +31/+26/+21/+16 (1d8+8/19–20) and touch +22 (1d8 Wisdom drain)
•	Spells Prepared (CL 16th, +23 touch, +19 ranged touch)
o	8th—Quickened Cure Critical Wounds, Fire Storm (DC 28), Heightened Destruction (DC 28), Quickened Unholy Blight D (DC 24) 
o	7th—Quickened Cure Serious Wounds, Destruction x2 (DC 27), Disintegrate D (DC 27), Quickened Searing Light
o	6th—Blade Barrier (DC 26), Quickened Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Dispel Magic, Harm D (DC 26), Heal
o	5th—Quickened Cure Light Wounds, Dispel Good D, Greater Command (DC 25), Flame Strike (DC 25), Slay Living x2 (DC 25), Wall of Stone
o	4th—Air Walk, Cure Critical Wounds, Death Ward, Greater Magic Weapon, Freedom of Movement, Unholy Blight D (DC 24), Poison (DC 24)
o	3rd—Blindness/Deafness (DC 23), Contagion D (DC 23), Cure Serious Wounds (2), Dispel Magic, Magic Vestment, Prayer, Searing Light
o	2nd—Cure Moderate Wounds x1, Hold Person x2 (DC 22) , Resist Energy, Shatter D (DC 22), Silence (DC 22), Spiritual Weapon, Bears Endurance 
o	1st—Cure Light Wounds (5), Divine Favor, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Good D, Sanctuary (DC 20)
o	0 — Stabilize, Bleed, Guidance, Mending, Detect Magic, Read Magic 
•	Spell Cast
o	Air Walk CL 16th 
o	Death Ward CL 16th 
o	Greater Magic Weapon CL 16th
o	Freedom of Movement CL 16th 
o	Magic Vestment CL 16th 
o	Prayer CL 16th  
o	Resist Energy CL 16th (most common energy type)
o	Bears Endurance  CL 16th (+42 Hp)
o	Divine Favor CL 16th 
o	Protection from Good CL 16th 
•	Feats, Altitude Affinity, Craft Wondrous Item, Dodge, Heighten Spell, Iron Will, Multiattack, Quicken Spell, Sudden Maximize, Sudden Empower

•	Harridans have 204 Hp each (+79 HP from spells)
•	Gargantuan 
•	Melee touch +23 (1d8 Wisdom drain) or Mwk Greatsword +33/28/+23/+18 (6d6+18/19–20) and 2 claws +31 (1d8+9)
•	AC 36, touch 11, flat-footed 34 (+8 armor, +3 deflection, +2 Dexterity, +1 Dodge +16 Natural, –4 size )
•	Fort +17, Ref +15, Will +13
•	Spells Known CL 12th 
o	6th—Heal, Greater Dispel Magic, Harm D (DC 19)
o	5th—Dispel Good D (DC 18), Flame Strike (DC 18), Righteous Might, True Seeing
o	4th—Air Walk, Divine Power, Freedom of Movement, Inflict Critical Wounds D
o	3rd— Contagion D (DC 16), Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Meld into Stone, Protection from Energy x2,
o	2nd—Aid, Bears Endurance, Cure Light Wounds x3, Eagles Splendor, Desecrate D
o	1st—Command (DC 14), Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor , Death Watch , Protection from Good D, Shield of Faith
o	0—Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Bleed, Light, Read Magic, Resistance
•	Spells Cast 
o	Righteous Might CL 12th 
o	True Seeing CL 12th 
o	Air Walk CL 12th 
o	Divine Power CL 12th 
o	Freedom of Movement CL 12th 
o	Protection from Energy CL 12th (most common energy type)
o	Protection from Energy CL 12th (most common energy type)
o	Bears Endurance CL 12th 
o	Eagles Splendor CL 12th 
o	Aid CL 12th 
o	Divine Favor CL 12th 
•	Feats Altitude Affinity*, Dodge, Iron Will, Power Attack, Multiattack, Divine Might 
•	Divine Might 8 times a day +5 damage bonus for a round 

Eye of Avarice
•	Karzoug im going to look through some non OGL books and make him even better


----------



## azhrei_fje (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow!  Just "WOW"! 

I'm currently running a group through Paizo's Crimson Throne AP and we skipped RotRL.  But I will definitely save a link to this page in case I need it in the future, since we have 7 players currently.

I tend to do things more seat-of-the-pants, though.  So I'm sorry, but I don't have any comments on all of your hard work.


----------



## Virtue (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you like it


----------

